# MBK - Feld2 - Questions



## dj5555 (Jan 19, 2018)

I just received my new Feld2, and it's a beautiful, well made grinder. I'm knew to hand grinders and have a couple of questions (since there isn't a manual included).

(1) Is it okay to turn the grinder without any beans in it even when it's set to a very fine setting (near the lock setting)? There is some resistance, and it makes a bit of a grinding noise when turned near the lock setting. I just wanted to make sure that does not damage the burrs or grinder (this isn't an issue on electric grinders).

(2) What's the best may to put the handle/top cover back on when inserting beans (you need to line up two separate parts in the body to get the top to seal, and it is not always the easiest to get the top back on)?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Fyoosh (Oct 30, 2017)

If you position the point of the arrow pointer at the black line on the shaft it will always line up and the lid will go on.

http://


__
http://instagr.am/p/BcpnfgAFjIP/

There's lots of info about the Feld2 in this thread https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=41057


----------

